# Offroad park with rentals?



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there an offroad park that offers 4wheelers for rent? Want to take my son and a couple of his buddies to play in the mud for his 14th birthday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Houston area. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I think creekside in splendora does, not sure about dso or xtreme.

Give em a call-
http://www.creeksideedge.com/


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Xtreme does, give them a call.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Will do guys. Thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

The boys I will be bringing are 12-14. What time should I plan on getting out before all the "rowdiness" starts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

If you go to xtreme id bail out of there at dark with inexperienced riders. At creekside, I would let my nephew that is that age ride around at any time of day by himself. Just watch what and where your at and listen for others and yall will be fine.


----------

